# LFG 2-3 D&D 4th Ed. Players - Dallas,TX



## Pyrrhus of Epirus (Feb 11, 2009)

Our group is looking for 2-3 D&D 4th Ed players. We game on Sunday's from 2:30-8ish every other weekend. Please email our GM (Jon) at 
jrg644ss AT yahoo DOT com if interested.


----------



## Pyrrhus of Epirus (Mar 5, 2009)

bump


----------

